# Wiper blades



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I prefer the Bosch Icons. Pricey, but worth it.

Driver side is a 24", Passenger side is an 18".


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Opinions, opinions.......In my old age and experience of buying/trying, I suspect hundreds of blades over the years, I've still never been satisfied with anything except the factory originals.
Seems like nothing the aftermarket has ever fits 'quite right' or always looks kind of 'clunky' at the attachment point.
That and it seems like the aftermarket stuff never 'tracks' quite right to me......usually poor coverage at the blade ends.

I also replace blades every spring.

Opinions, opinions,

Rob


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

For the Cruze I recommend the OEM blades. I tried a couple of other brands that I'd had good luck with over the years and the OEM blades simply out performed them.


----------



## zippypcs (Sep 6, 2017)

MP81 said:


> I prefer the Bosch Icons. Pricey, but worth it.
> 
> Driver side is a 24", Passenger side is an 18".


I second that.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

Icons...no comparison.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

For summer blades I prefer PIAA's


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

I went with the Cheap TRICO basic blades. Out here the Sun melts blades and replacement is suggested yearly. I'm upset though that I just learned WiperBladeUSA used Carid and they went up a buck


TRICO Universal Steel Frame Blades 
CarId: (2397) 2014 Chevrolet Cruze DRIVER$6.951$6.95TRICO Universal Steel Frame Blades 
CarId: (2397) 2014 Chevrolet Cruze PASSENGER$6.951$6.95


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2017)

obermd said:


> For the Cruze I recommend the OEM blades. I tried a couple of other brands that I'd had good luck with over the years and the OEM blades simply out performed them.


Same! I installed some aftermarket blades on mine and took them off after a week. I have not been able to find a brand that is on par with the OEM ones.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

denso hybrids


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

The original OEM blades on my Cruze fell apart after about a year. I replaced them with Bosch Icons, and I love them. They have been on the car for almost 3 years now and still work great. They also look much, much nicer than the OEM blades.


----------



## BrandoFisher117 (Mar 14, 2016)

I had Bosch Icons on the Cruze until the other day. Worked very well for about 2 1/2 years. Switched to the Rain X Lattitude wipers and so far, I am quite satisfied with the product. They do have the Rain X formula in the blades themselves and are keeping my windshield quite nice during adverse weather.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I have the Rain X Latitude blades on my Cobalt and they're okay. They work great at first, but it was very noticeable that their performance trailed off quickly. I hardly, if ever, drive that car in the rain now, so it doesn't really matter too much.

Curious to know how the addition of the Rain X formula itself into the blade material will improve performance/life.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

I ran two sets of one of the higher end Trico blades on the Cruze. They were alright. I would buy them again, but not if something better is out there.

My MKZ had Rain-X beam wipers on it, and they sucked. Two sets of those, barely lasting a year, and it couldn't even clean the windshield with fluid without smearing, and not the good kind of smearing - @jblackburn recommends. Like @MP81, I noticed the performance worsened quickly.

I recently put a set of Bosch Icons within the last month. I've only used them a couple times (been too cold to have wet stuff on the windshield), and I've been extremely impressed with the performance. Hopefully they continue to perform well over the long term, and if they do, they will be my go to.

I do use Rain-X treatment on the windshield too, and have for a while. I may not re-apply it as often as I should though.


----------



## 1988gmc355 (Jul 20, 2016)

I had the same issue with the Rain X blades on my truck. I have been happy with the varying grades of frame-less Bosch's, I just got some Anco's for my car from Rock Auto as I have run those in the past and have been happy.


----------



## BU54 (Nov 24, 2014)

I just replaced the original OEM drivers side blade over christmas on my 2013 cruze since that one wipes 2/3 of the windshield. It was too streaky and left too much glare when raining at night. Don't get me wrong the passenger side is streaky and needs to be replaced too.
What's the piece of angle on the wiper for, snow? The new one I bought at NAPA didn't have it.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Rain-X anything is stupid. Their washer fluid makes stupid wipers chatter unless you continually squirt it at the windshield, and it's hard to find stuff without it now. 

Icons have been good to me, but they're pricey and wear out kinda quickly. My car lives under a pine tree, so that probably doesn't help their lifespan. The OEM blades on both of my Cruzes were replaced within months of me owning both of them.



> What's the piece of angle on the wiper for, snow? The new one I bought at NAPA didn't have it.


It's a spoiler! Holds the big wiper to the glass @ highway speeds so it doesn't lift up and chatter. Adds +1 HP to the Cruzen as well.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> unless you continually squirt it


Never thought I'd see the day when you'd consider this a bad thing.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

jblackburn said:


> It's a spoiler! Holds the big wiper to the glass @ highway speeds so it doesn't lift up and chatter. Adds +1 HP to the Cruzen as well.


Beat me to it. 

It actually unscrews from the frame, as well.


----------



## 1988gmc355 (Jul 20, 2016)

The Rain X fluid makes stuff chatter? I thought my current Bosch blades are old and bad, maybe not...


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

1988gmc355 said:


> The Rain X fluid makes stuff chatter? I thought my current Bosch blades are old and bad, maybe not...


Yes. Drove me nuts. I was replacing wipers and trying to clean/wax/claybar the glass trying to get it to stop on the Gen 1. Replaced the wiper arm as well. Eventually just stopped using that and it was good.


----------



## 1988gmc355 (Jul 20, 2016)

jblackburn said:


> Yes. Drove me nuts. I was replacing wipers and trying to clean/wax/claybar the glass trying to get it to stop on the Gen 1. Replaced the wiper arm as well. Eventually just stopped using that and it was good.


UNREAL, all this time with my truck and car I was like why does it do it after the first spray and wipe but then not always when it rains or misty, etc.

Well I will be buying the cheap crap from now on. Have you ever bought the concentrate to make your own?


----------



## BU54 (Nov 24, 2014)

jblackburn said:


> It's a spoiler! Holds the big wiper to the glass @ highway speeds so it doesn't lift up and chatter. Adds +1 HP to the Cruzen as well.


Drove my cruze back from mississippi after christmas via I-55 @ 73mph with a stiff head wind and didn't have any chatter.
Hey do you think if I add a wiper spoiler to my chevelle it'll give me a few more HP for that 454 too?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

BU54 said:


> Drove my cruze back from mississippi after christmas via I-55 @ 73mph with a stiff head wind and didn't have any chatter.
> Hey do you think if I add a wiper spoiler to my chevelle it'll give me a few more HP for that 454 too?


Maybe! But 1 hp goes a lot further percentage wise on a power difference in a Cruze. 

I have seen them chatter upwards of 80. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jacque8080 (Oct 31, 2017)

Michelin

They last longer than Anco in TN heat. I'll try Bosch Icon next time.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

jblackburn said:


> Rain-X anything is stupid. Their washer fluid makes stupid wipers chatter unless you continually squirt it at the windshield, and it's hard to find stuff without it now.
> 
> Icons have been good to me, but they're pricey and wear out kinda quickly. My car lives under a pine tree, so that probably doesn't help their lifespan. The OEM blades on both of my Cruzes were replaced within months of me owning both of them.
> 
> ...


So by rough calculations, if I install 14 cases of Icon wiper blades I’ll have a 6-second Cruze Diesel...suweeeeet! 

Thanks J!


----------



## svenster (May 17, 2011)

Yep. Icons.



MP81 said:


> I prefer the Bosch Icons. Pricey, but worth it.
> 
> Driver side is a 24", Passenger side is an 18".


----------



## grtpumpkin (Nov 25, 2016)

I'm with MR Blackburn. That Rain x fluid forces me to use my washer more often. It leaves a hazy residue. Hate it. I never replace my blade unless damaged. I clean the wiper inserts regularly with WD 40 and 600 grit sandpaper. Usually can get a few years out of them. I always just replace with the refills (inserts) as needed. Trico or Anco or OEM, whichever is easiest to get. Usually around $4.00 to $6.00 each. Keeping the windshield clean is a big part of the equation. I find once the windshield is sandblasted from road debris there isn't much you can do for clear streak free performance. 

R-


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

I refilled my OE blades with silicone wiper refills from eBay. It was a bit of a pain to find a set that had the proper ends to lock the refill, and the wipers are two different widths. They came from two different sellers, but seem to work really well. 

I was an early hater of Rain-X wiper blades. I even sent them a complaint e-mail to which they never responded. 

Anything Bosch seems pretty good, and I've had great luck with Motorcraft conventional frame blades from Rockauto.


----------



## 2015LT2 (Jan 20, 2017)

Advance Auto was offering a $10.00 rebate on the *Trico Onyx*. I decided to give them a try. I have had some good experiences with the *Bosch Icons* in the past as far as durability.


----------



## atikovi (Dec 27, 2011)

I can get Denso blades (never knew they make them) for $3.10 and $3.19.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

atikovi said:


> I can get Denso blades (never knew they make them) for $3.10 and $3.19.


That is low. Hey do you happen to have a passenger side mirror for a 2014 available. Our friend and moderator Patman is in need!


----------



## atikovi (Dec 27, 2011)

I have one from a 12 for $30+shipping.


----------



## One (Jan 14, 2018)

If you are going for some that are very affordable, they will probably be very unreliable (at least in my experience).
So my favorite brands are Rain-X and BOSCH. 
There are plenty of tools online that help you find the best fit for your vehicle.


----------

